
Marc Andreessen: The "Clock Is Ticking" On Oracle - DanielRibeiro
http://www.businessinsider.com/boxnet-2011-9?utm_source=twbutton&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sai
======
rmason
I view Oracle's customers as old, big and dumb. Although it personally scared
me to see them acquire MySQL I thought that I understood it.

I thought that they were going to use MySQL to get a new series of leads so
they could target companies as they began to outgrow it. But they seemed to
have failed to execute which has opened the door for a lot of companies trying
to steal that market. Not just the NoSQL guys but companies like YCombinator's
ReThinkDB.

Right now it seems that Oracle's strategy is to buy other old line enterprise
software companies whose products their current customers are using and jack
up service fees. Larry Ellison is a smart guy but imho that isn't a long time
sustainable strategy.

------
pullo
cloud computing companies like amazon use oracle in their backend.
[http://www.itinfomag.com/cloud-computing/amazon-rds-will-
inc...](http://www.itinfomag.com/cloud-computing/amazon-rds-will-include-
oracle-database-11g/) Andreessen is in the the board of HP , which is
positioning itself to become a competitor to oracle.I would take his comments
with a grain of salt.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Actually they offer it as a service. Amazon's backend is well documented:
<http://www.satine.org/archives/2007/12/13/amazon-simpledb/>

